# Core 2 Quad Q6600 slow as pentium 133 :(

## TheLame

Hello.

I just god Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz with 8GB RAM on ASUS board.

When i boot gentoo-minimal-i686 with kernel parameter pci=nommconf it`s look nice, only RAM is problem he recognized 3357876. It`s run verry fast (kernel compile in abount 3 mins)

When i boot linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r3 with same boot parameter "pci=nommconf" it`s verry slow.. boot takes about 10minutes.

Without pci=nommconf.. it`s die on APCI something.. 

With acpi=off it`s detect only 1 core.. and also is verry slow.

Any help?

----------

## gerard27

Hi TheLame,

You used the wrong cd.

Your system hardware is x86_64.

Take a look at this site and download the sysresccd.

http://www.sysresccd.org/

It can be started in 32 0r 64 bit mode.

It has X and Firefox an a lot of other goodies like mc.

You can also use "docache" which will put the whole cd

in memory for faster running.

Gerard.

----------

## TheLame

 *Gerard van Vuuren wrote:*   

> Hi TheLame,
> 
> You used the wrong cd.
> 
> Your system hardware is x86_64.
> ...

 

With that CD it`s die, nevermind what parameter i type.. acpi=off, docache, pci=nommconf..

----------

## TheLame

amd_64 livecd is booting for about 10 mins.. and system is again too slow... only with i686-minimal-livecd with boot parameter "pci=nommconf" system is verry fast.. 

WTF?

----------

## gerard27

Did you check the other possible bootline commands?

When resccd has started I think F5 will tell you what 

you can do to get started.

Gerard.

----------

## tfm

Hi,

it's something about more than 4GB RAM you use.

When i changed mine from Core2Duo/2GB RAM to Core2Quad/4GB RAM, the symptoms was identical. With an Intel MB. The solution, was : in grub, at boot i added "mem=4G".

something like

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.20-gentoo-r7 real_root=/dev/sdb1 video=vesafb:1024x768-32@60,ywrap quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 pci=nommconf all-generic-ide udev mem=4G nmi_watchdog=0

----------

## loki_val

The problem you're experiencing has to do with your motherboard's support for ram. Note that if you really want to have 8GB of ram, you should seriously consider running the 64-bit version. If you use 8GB with 32-bit, the kernel has to map and remap the window of memory visible to userspace all the time, which is known to fail with certain applications. That said, see this thread on the Linux Kernel Mailing List. As you can see, if there is an upgrade to your bios, upgrading may solve your problem. Booting with parameter mem=3000M may help you get into the 64bit install if you want to do some testing.

If you don't find a solution from this, please post the exact model of your motherboard and the output of 

```
cat /proc/mtrr
```

 when booting with and without mem=3000M.

----------

## TheLame

hello again, after booting with pci=nommconf and mem=8G machine is verry fast, but canot build anything "SegFault"

```

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009ec00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009ec00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000cf420000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000cf420000 - 00000000cf422000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000cf422000 - 00000000cf52a000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000cf52a000 - 00000000cf5ea000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000cf5ea000 - 00000000cf5ed000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000cf5ed000 - 00000000cf5f2000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000cf5f2000 - 00000000cf5f3000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000cf5f3000 - 00000000cf5ff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000cf5ff000 - 00000000cf600000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000cf600000 - 00000000d0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f8000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 000000022c000000 (usable)

 limit_regions start: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009ec00 (usable)

 limit_regions start: 000000000009ec00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 limit_regions start: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 limit_regions start: 0000000000100000 - 00000000cf420000 (usable)

 limit_regions start: 00000000cf420000 - 00000000cf422000 (reserved)

 limit_regions start: 00000000cf422000 - 00000000cf52a000 (usable)

 limit_regions start: 00000000cf52a000 - 00000000cf5ea000 (ACPI NVS)

 limit_regions start: 00000000cf5ea000 - 00000000cf5ed000 (usable)

 limit_regions start: 00000000cf5ed000 - 00000000cf5f2000 (ACPI data)

 limit_regions start: 00000000cf5f2000 - 00000000cf5f3000 (usable)

 limit_regions start: 00000000cf5f3000 - 00000000cf5ff000 (ACPI data)

 limit_regions start: 00000000cf5ff000 - 00000000cf600000 (usable)

 limit_regions start: 00000000cf600000 - 00000000d0000000 (reserved)

 limit_regions start: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f8000000 (reserved)

 limit_regions start: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

 limit_regions start: 0000000100000000 - 000000022c000000 (usable)

 limit_regions endfor: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009ec00 (usable)

 limit_regions endfor: 000000000009ec00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 limit_regions endfor: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 limit_regions endfor: 0000000000100000 - 00000000cf420000 (usable)

 limit_regions endfor: 00000000cf420000 - 00000000cf422000 (reserved)

 limit_regions endfor: 00000000cf422000 - 00000000cf52a000 (usable)

 limit_regions endfor: 00000000cf52a000 - 00000000cf5ea000 (ACPI NVS)

 limit_regions endfor: 00000000cf5ea000 - 00000000cf5ed000 (usable)

 limit_regions endfor: 00000000cf5ed000 - 00000000cf5f2000 (ACPI data)

 limit_regions endfor: 00000000cf5f2000 - 00000000cf5f3000 (usable)

 limit_regions endfor: 00000000cf5f3000 - 00000000cf5ff000 (ACPI data)

limit_regions endfor: 00000000cf5ff000 - 00000000cf600000 (usable)

 limit_regions endfor: 00000000cf600000 - 00000000d0000000 (reserved)

 limit_regions endfor: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f8000000 (reserved)

 limit_regions endfor: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

 limit_regions endfor: 0000000100000000 - 0000000200000000 (usable)

user-defined physical RAM map:

 user: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009ec00 (usable)

 user: 000000000009ec00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 user: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 user: 0000000000100000 - 00000000cf420000 (usable)

 user: 00000000cf420000 - 00000000cf422000 (reserved)

 user: 00000000cf422000 - 00000000cf52a000 (usable)

 user: 00000000cf52a000 - 00000000cf5ea000 (ACPI NVS)

 user: 00000000cf5ea000 - 00000000cf5ed000 (usable)

 user: 00000000cf5ed000 - 00000000cf5f2000 (ACPI data)

 user: 00000000cf5f2000 - 00000000cf5f3000 (usable)

 user: 00000000cf5f3000 - 00000000cf5ff000 (ACPI data)

 user: 00000000cf5ff000 - 00000000cf600000 (usable)

 user: 00000000cf600000 - 00000000d0000000 (reserved)

 user: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f8000000 (reserved)

 user: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

 user: 0000000100000000 - 0000000200000000 (usable)

7296MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

```

```

BattleCruiser linux # cat /proc/mtrr

reg00: base=0x00000000 (   0MB), size=2048MB: write-back, count=1

reg01: base=0x80000000 (2048MB), size=1024MB: write-back, count=1

reg02: base=0xc0000000 (3072MB), size= 256MB: write-back, count=1

reg03: base=0xcf800000 (3320MB), size=   8MB: uncachable, count=1

reg04: base=0xcf600000 (3318MB), size=   2MB: uncachable, count=1

reg05: base=0x100000000 (4096MB), size=4096MB: write-back, count=1

reg06: base=0x200000000 (8192MB), size= 512MB: write-back, count=1

reg07: base=0x220000000 (8704MB), size= 128MB: write-back, count=1

```

----------

## TheLame

After removing 2 blocks physical ram, now machine got 4GB.. and it`s flying.. but i want to use all 8GB ram

----------

## TheLame

after installing amd64 stage3 and boot parameter pci=nommconf machine is again too slow.. adding mem=8G to grub.. machine loading fast but, again i get segfault  :Sad: 

----------

## nanoczar

TheLame,

Did you ever resolve your problem? I am considering a new system with an Intel Q6600 and 8 gigs of RAM but was startled when I read your post...

Is everything working now?

-nanoczar

----------

## bastibasti

Did you enable higmem support in kernel?

----------

